# Camera advice please?



## Nick_593 (22 Jan 2013)

Hi, I've read a few threads on here about cameras, and I think I'm going to invest in the Canon EOS 600D, which seems a pretty good camera.. Unless someone could recommend an equivalent for the same price range (this would be appreciated!)?

Also, what do people think of SLR Hut as a camera dealer. I've heard, and read mixed reviews, but to be honest most have been good (albeit, mostly due to fast delivery, and things on face value). The negatives seem to come from people who have looked into the company more than others.. So I'm not sure what to think. Has anybody had any experience with them?

Cheers


----------



## Danny (22 Jan 2013)

Never used them but these guys are great, I have used them and a few mates have also without any problems and always next day delivery.

UKcamerastore


----------



## oddn0ise (22 Jun 2013)

did you go for the Canon EOS in the end?


----------



## boyer32 (29 Feb 2016)

I suggest you Go to The Canon  brand   the Look at the Canon range of best and Powershots. 
They have some great cameras starting at reasonable prices.  I've had many Canon cameras over the years Canon is the best


----------

